# Px4 9mm Subcompact w/Crimson Trace laser. Looking for a shoulder holster.



## Bonham (Jun 21, 2015)

I have Beretta Px4 9mm Subcompact with a Crimson Trace (rail mounted) laser sight.

Does anyone have, or know of, a shoulder holster that carries this well? I'd prefer a vertical orientation, but am not overly picky about that part of it.
So far almost every option I've seen won't accommodate the mounted laser sight.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------

